# 8mm collet



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi members. I have bought a Leigh Super 12 dovetail jig. It came with, for some unknown reason, 8mm shank bits. Is there a 8mm collet available for the Dewalt 611 router. I can buy equivalent 1/4' shank bits from MLCS. Maybe that's the simpler route to go? Oldrusty.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a.

You do not show, in your profile, what router you own.

Can't you just buy the cutters in 1/4" or 1/2" shank to suit the jig.

If you have a 1/2" router, I think you can buy reducer sleeves from 1/2" to 8 mm

Wealden Tool Company Limited Collet Reducer Sleeves


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a pretty small router for cutting dovetails. Did a quick search but didn't find anything about it being able to take an 8mm collet.

Dovetail jigs demand a lot from routers and bits, you might want to consider using a router with more power and a 1/2" collet with an 8mm collet available or an adapter to reduce 1/2" to 8MM. 

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Sgt45 (Apr 13, 2013)

Leigh jigs require 8mm shank bits. A collet reducer is available from Leigh and many other sources. It reduces 1/2" to 8mm and it works fine. I agree though about the power of the router. I just bought a 2 1/4 hp router and what a difference from my 1 1/2hp.


----------



## Skyewalker (Aug 30, 2012)

Lee Valley also makes an 8mm collet adapter since some bits seem to be only available in 8mm. I've got a couple and the only problem is trying to figure out if that's a 1/4 or 8mm shank (my eyes aren't what they used to be, neither is my brain.)


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

My superjig is about 5 years old, and came with 8mm Leigh bits and a 1/2" to 8mm reducer. Third party 1/4" shank bits are available but the reduced shank cross section makes them a lot less rigid and more prone to chatter, which is not good for a system as good as the Leigh.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Try here, Collets & Tool Holding - Collets and Adapters - Soigeneris.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

16 PC 8mm Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set for Leigh Jig | eBay


===


----------

